# Pigeon Supplies Plus



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

For those that may be interested, *Pigeon Supplies Plus *has just added some new products that we now carry. Our inventory consist of numerous medications that cover canker/coccidiosis/paratyphoid/respiratory/PMV/E-Coli, along with all plastic and wooden pigeon supplies like feeders, crates, nesting bowls, and so on. We are located in Minnesota (about 50 minutes southwest of the Twin Cities, and have over 25 years involved in the pigeon hobby. We are an active racing loft and one of the first to become lifetime members of the AU, as well as a member of the Minnesota & Iowa State Pigeon Association. Most of our business is done online, and orders are shipped out same day once paid. Feel free to check out our prices, and compare to others out there. 

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com (Pigeon Supply site)

http://www.whiteracers.com (Pigeon site)


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Dennis.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think you guys made him sad by talking about jedds  I will be ordering some stuff dennis


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Dennis,

It was good to meet you at the Mid-Minnesota show last Saturday. I was the new guy that bought the 4-bird shipping boxes and pic-stones from you. Folks, Denny has good products at competitive prices. Give him a try.

Jim


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm usually on his website checking to see if he got any new birds that i might like .


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I think you guys made him sad by talking about jedds


That was not anyones intentions! There are many really good pigeon supply houses you just need to find the one you like that meets your needs. 

Dennis is a good guy and I would do business with him for sure.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lavender Hill Lofts said:


> That was not anyones attention! There are many really good pigeon supply houses you just need to find the one you like that meets your needs.
> 
> Dennis is a good guy and I would do business with him for sure.


Hahaha not to be a jerk but I think you meant intention


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> I think you guys made him sad by talking about jedds  I will be ordering some stuff dennis


Actually Dick Rickert and his wife Jan (owners of Jedds) have a house up here in Minnesota and come up here a couple times a year for vacation. Jan is originally from Minnesota and still has relatives here. I'll get together with them, and always enjoy the visit when they are here. I have even had Bert Oostlander from Global over to my loft a few years ago when he gavce a seminar for my club. There are alot of quality Pigeon Suppliers out there, and to many fancier's surprise, we get along quite well even though we may be considered competition for each other. I'd even go as so far to say that we almost get along better than some clubs/combines do. 

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

All I want to know is how much your shipping rates compare to the other pigeon supply places , new england even states they have free shipping on certain items when in reality they up the prices to include it in with them  I hate reading on the package how much the postal cost was to send it and how much I had to spend to get it here .


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

PigeonVilla said:


> All I want to know is how much your shipping rates compare to the other pigeon supply places , new england even states they have free shipping on certain items when in reality they up the prices to include it in with them  I hate reading on the package how much the postal cost was to send it and how much I had to spend to get it here .


Shipping rates obviously will vary depending on what items are ordered, and based on dimensions of box & weight. I quote customers the shipping rates before by sending an itemized paypal request or quoting a set price over the phone if they plan on sending a check, to avoid any surprises. My buisness is not based on making money on shipping, but will charge slightly higher than actual postal shipping cost you may see on a box. There is the cost of different sized shipping boxes, as well as packaging tape, charges from paypal, ect. that many don't take into consideration (no different than others in business that ship products out). Shipping prices also may vary on if customer wants order shipped by priority, parcel, or express mail. Most larger orders are shipped out by parcel (cheapest) unless noted otherwise by customer.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

PigeonVilla said:


> All I want to know is how much your shipping rates compare to the other pigeon supply places , new england even states they have free shipping on certain items when in reality they up the prices to include it in with them  I hate reading on the package how much the postal cost was to send it and how much I had to spend to get it here .


I have found it that the price is not jacked up-I compare prices and find it to be same or lower and then save on shipping. cant beat that


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

i dont see any perches for sale. 
does anyone know where i could buy wooden v perches?


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

fadedracer said:


> i dont see any perches for sale.
> does anyone know where i could buy wooden v perches?


Perches are on page labeled Traps/Perches/Bands. The link to that specific page is http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com/photo3_1.html

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## mike mack (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Dennis, Just got my e-z clip on bands, I am all ready saying I should of done this a long time ago. Try not to run out I will get 200 more later next month. The pink is bright enough to make it easy to see even in very poor light. Thank You. Mike.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

mike mack said:


> Hi Dennis, Just got my e-z clip on bands, I am all ready saying I should of done this a long time ago. Try not to run out I will get 200 more later next month. The pink is bright enough to make it easy to see even in very poor light. Thank You. Mike.


Thanks Mike. The fluorescent colored bands definately are bright. I use the marker bands to help distinguish my 1st and 2nd team of youngbirds when I start training.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

how long does pmv vaccination last afterfirst use? when will it go bad


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

fadedracer said:


> how long does pmv vaccination last afterfirst use? when will it go bad[/
> 
> When PMV vaccinating, I let the vaccine warm up to room temperature and then start doing the birds. Once I am done, I'll put vaccine back in refrigerator for next time without any problems. Expiration date on PMV vaccine I have in stock now isn't untill Jan 2013', and I *personally *feel comforatble using vaccine or any other medication for up to 6 months past the expiration date if it has been properly stored.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Dennis, 

Do you sell the syringe to vaccinate as well? Is it a normal syringe?


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Do you sell the syringe to vaccinate as well? Is it a normal syringe?


Syringe and 2 needles come with every PMV vaccine sold.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Dennis, I was wondering if you ship to Canada? 

In particular, would it be possible to ship to Abbotsford, BC?


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Gurbir said:


> Hi Dennis, I was wondering if you ship to Canada?
> 
> In particular, would it be possible to ship to Abbotsford, BC?


Yes, I can easily ship pigeon products to Canada with the exception of Vaccines.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------

